# Grinder say no.....



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And Nein and Not

So not only is it instructional and safety conscious , it's also educational by teaching me a new language.










Doge FTW....

( courtesy of the ever generous Coffeechap , did you apply this sticker to all your grinders to remind you after your last accident ? )


----------

